

Ask HN: Any wordpress developers here looking for work? - marcomassaro

Looking for a wordpress developer to take html files and convert over to wordpress.<p>Need someone asap. If interested email is located in profile.<p>Or if someone can recommend a good service online that does html &#62; wp that would be great.<p>Thanks!
======
sleary
If your files use a consistent markup scheme, you can run my import plugin on
them: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/import-html-pages/> If not, I am
available for work.

------
twog
Just sent over an email! Really love your designs.

------
scottmey
I'd be interested in this, if still available.

